# Traffichack



## Wolfsbein (2. Juni 2003)

Hallo
einige von euch können sich evtl. noch an mein Traffichackprolbem erinnern. Der Thread ist irgendwo auf einer anderen Seite und schon alt, daher der neue.
Es war jetzt eine ganze Zeit lang ruhig. Aber am 29.05. hat wieder jemand versucht ein Bild dauernd per GET anzuforder. Es ist ihm auch so an die 3000 Mal gelungen. Dabei sind Gott sei Dank nur 300 MB Traffic zusammengekommen. Ich hatte ja schon mal 200GB .
Ich habe mich an den zuständigen Admin des Netzwerkes, von dem aus attackiert wurde, gewandt und der hat gesagt sie hätten den Eindringling bemerkt und den Rechner vom Netz genommen.
Ich sehe darin jetzt mein Chance den Penner zu erwischen. Leider rentiert sich eine Anzeige wohl nicht. Und der Admin rückt auch nicht gerade mit den Infos rüber. Was könnte ich machen? Danke.


----------



## danube (2. Juni 2003)

meines wissens ist sowas nicht strafbar, schließlich hat er ja "nur" ein bild runtergeladen.

ausserdem dürfen provider die ip adresse nicht speichern und somit wird es schwierig herauszufinden wer das war.

tut mir leid für dich


----------



## Wolfsbein (3. Juni 2003)

Aber man könnte doch eine "bösartige" Absicht erkenne, wenn jemand andauernd per Script ein Bild anfordert, ohne sich einzelne Seiten anzusehen.


----------



## MeHa (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von danube _
> *meines wissens ist sowas nicht strafbar, schließlich hat er ja "nur" ein bild runtergeladen.
> 
> ausserdem dürfen provider die ip adresse nicht speichern und somit wird es schwierig herauszufinden wer das war.
> ...




...das ist so nicht ganz Richtig .... Sicherlich hat der Provider Die Pflicht IP-Logs (egal ob apahelogs usw.) auf min 10 jahre zu Speichern


----------



## danube (20. Juni 2003)

mit provider mein ich zb t-online, und die dürfen die ip adressen nicht loggen


----------



## Whizzly (24. Juni 2003)

*lol*

also wenn mich jetzt nicht alles täuscht, ist t-online verpflichtet, die ip adressen mind. 30 tage zu speichern... gelesen hab ich dass sies warum auch immer sogar 3 monate speichern... jaja die terrorangst....

verbessert mich wenn ich irre, aber ich meine das is fakt 

schönen tag noch 
whizzly


----------



## TheNova (24. Juni 2003)

du hast völlig recht @ Whizzly, wobei ich meine das 3 monate nicht ausreichen! sicherlich ist es auch dafür gedacht um hacker zu verfolgen, denn wie sonst will man wissen wer am xx.xx.xxxx um xx:xxuhr diese ip hatte! glaube sogar das mit dieser methode einmal ein hacker welcher sich in die telekom server eingehackt hatte gefasst wurde.

auch webspace-provider müssen log-files lange aufheben, da habe ich ein schönes beispiel:

nen kumpel hatte mal einen geklauten auszug aus einem stadtplan auf seiner website gehabt (für eine wegbeschreibung oder so). naja und irgendwann wurde er angeschrieben das er 1000€ strafe zahlen soll und hat es schnell gelöscht und sich sicher gefühlt -> nix is, die firma hat sich vom provider die logfiles geben lassen bzw. bestätigen lassen das dieses bild gelöscht wurde!

greetz Nova


----------



## danube (24. Juni 2003)

-> http://www.google.de/search?q=cache...t-online+ip+adressen+speichern&hl=de&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Whizzly (25. Juni 2003)

*@ wolfsbein*

also wolfi, was du jetzt konkret tun kannst:
dich mit deinem Provider besprechen, denn solche "Angriffe" die definitiv als mutwillig ausgelegt werden können, können auch" verfolgt", oder zumindest gemahnt werden. Wenn du die IP von demjenigen hast(logfiles), ist es gut möglich, dass dein provider dem provider des angreifers mitteilt, was für ein schlingel da rumsitzt (is zumindest bei mutwilligen hackangriffen so), und unser hacker bekommt ganz schnell post von seim provider, dasser solche sachen bleiben lassen soll(im angenehmsten fall!). Bei dir is das wieder ein sonderfall, da das bild ja frei zum download steht, und er nich irgendwo "einbrechen" muss, um sichs anzuschauen... aber nach 3000x kann man ihm eine gewisse mutwilligkeit unterstellen. Aber die Strafbarkeit is sehr fraglich... wobei so ein briefchen vom provider schon verhältnismässig einschüchternd wirken kann Einfach ma den Provider fragen, und bei aktuellen angriffen:
such ma nach neotrace, da kamman sich die whois daten mitsamt derzeitigem standort der jeweiligen ip(wenn nicht zu sehr geschützt) auslesen lassen, dann hast du schon einen löwenanteil der daten eines users, oder DoS bis sein rechner streikt 

hoffe konnte helfen

da whizzly


----------



## Wolfsbein (25. Juni 2003)

Wie ich bereits im ersten Beitrag geschrieben habe, kam der Typ aus einem Netzwerk. Das heißt er hatte keine Telekom IP oder ähnliches. Den Admin habe ich auch informiert. Und der hat den Rechner gesperrt. Der Kiddie muss also von außen in diesen Rechner eingebrochen sein. Und jetzt wirds schwierig. Ich denke das es sinnlos ist.


----------



## WildCherry (10. August 2003)

weiss nicht ob das hilft, aber...

http://www.trafficklau.de/index1.html

bei apache gibts auch die möglichkeit, per htaccess direkte links auf bildern von externen servern zu verhindern...

salut
tasha


----------



## Wolfsbein (10. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von WildCherry _
> *...bei apache gibts auch die möglichkeit, per htaccess direkte links auf bildern von externen servern zu verhindern...*


Danke für deine Mühe. Aber du kannst mir glauben, dass ich mich mit den .htaccess Direktiven auskenne. Und ich brauche meine Bilder nicht so zu sperren, weil es nichts bringt. Ein simples "Get bild..." auf der Konsole reicht aus.


----------

